# Working in South Africa - any tips very much appreciated!!!



## LucyA (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi there!

Having worked in South Africa and Zambia as a volunteer on a game reserve (as a research assistant and also educating South African school children and English University students on field techniques) and loving it, I am now very interested in getting paid work out there. I am in England at the moment. 

How easy/hard is it to get a job and a work permit? (I'm planning to arrive just with a tourist visa to investigate job possibilities.) On arrival, would it suffice to have a bus ticket to one of the bordering countries to count as my onward ticket? Also, after my 90 days, would there be a problem in getting another 90 days just by crossing the border? 

I have an Honours degree in Zoology and have just got back from South America, where I worked for three years as a multi-lingual eco-tourism research assistant, tour leader, adventure and culture guide and activity instructor. 

My ideal job would be in tourism, preferably eco-tourism, but I have the impression that being a foreigner may be an obstacle. I have been considering the idea of teaching as a career as well (including at alternative schools). I have taught English and Spanish privately but have no qualifications (yet). I also have experience in interpretation/translation. I speak English, Spanish, Portuguese, French, Italian and Thai. And I just wondered if fluency in these languages might be considered a skill that would qualify for an Exceptional Skills Work Permit...?

I would also be interested in finding out if it is possible to train to become some kind of activity or even fitness instructor/nutritionist or personal trainer out there. I have experience working as an activity instructor for activities such as ziplining, rappelling, snorkelling, biking and kayaking.

I have done a couple of temporary office jobs using my language skills but I feel that type of thing is not for me! I'm 29 at the moment and am not prepared to give up on my dream of a life outdoors doing something worthwhile...! I would be extremely grateful for any advice on these matters and hope to meet you all soon! 
Would be great to hear from someone who has done this sort of thing!!

Thank you!


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi and welcome Lucy

Have a look at the following:

http://www.home-affairs.gov.za/Scarce Skills & Work Permit Quotas.html


----------



## Moyes (Nov 3, 2011)

LucyA said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Having worked in South Africa and Zambia as a volunteer on a game reserve (as a research assistant and also educating South African school children and English University students on field techniques) and loving it, I am now very interested in getting paid work out there. I am in England at the moment.
> 
> ...


Hi Lucy,

Although, I havent officialy worked in the ecotourism field, I did study environmental management. I am very interested about nature and Wildlife. I started a website over a year ago (Viva Eco Africa ? Eco Tourism Directory for Africa) Its been a work in progress. Here is a website for to check for jobs etc in South Africa which might help Environmental Jobs and Résumés - Stopdodo.com and Lodgestaff.com | Online Job Search | Hospitality and Tourism and HotelJobs.co.za - Hotel Jobs - Hospitality & Catering Jobs - South Africa 

Check those websites out as im sure they will give you an idea for potential jobs etc

Visa wise- i would suggest you get an onward bus ticket or a 1 year open air ticket and then change the flight date once you are all settled in SA. Getting an extension for a holday visa should be easy. You will just have to show certain amount of proof of funds and/or accommodation/address. 

With regards to your languages, I would suggest you head to Cape Town as they have a number of language schools that do have employment opportunities from time to time and also a number of jobs that advertise on gumtree do prefer that one speaks a foreign language or 2...

Good luck in South Africa and remember be careful and vigilant as crime is a major problem in SA, especially in the major cities and in farming areas like the Free State, Limpopo,Mpumalanga and Gauteng region.


----------



## Chris Green (Jul 20, 2010)

*Yes you can consult*



LucyA said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Having worked in South Africa and Zambia as a volunteer on a game reserve (as a research assistant and also educating South African school children and English University students on field techniques) and loving it, I am now very interested in getting paid work out there. I am in England at the moment.
> 
> ...


I think as a consultant you can offer your services part-time consulting to work on spurts of say 1 month at a time. The company or person employing you as a temp consultant can pay for your services back into your home country banking account. For this you need to do some serious networking and would contact and network through facebook, twitter etc Then I would find a financial consultant to assist with money transfers for salary, laws re earnings and in this way setup your network. 
There are many people in areas such as Hoedspruit who would take you on as a student in your private capacity to learn bush craft etc and at the same time use you as an independent consultant for your other skills and pay you part time for your "overseas" skills this is where your money transfer requirement comes in to send money from SA to England - making the process of working as a consultant legal. Defintely doable.


----------



## Rustler (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi Lucy,

There are many game farm type and outdoor adventure style ventures and businesses that you could get involved with. You could use the services of a company called CCS, Commercial Consultancy Servicetry based in Jersey Channel Islands UK. They will invoice anybody anywhere in the world for you for a small fee and when paid submit to your bank account. Very effective service!!!!

Good luck

Expat Pom


----------

